# What exactly am I doing wrong?



## jjkolodz (Aug 9, 2009)

I have raised my first successful clutch of Azureus eggs without any problem. I started out with nine eggs and I lost three along the way. The other six are morphing out right now.

But I haven't had much luck since... the parents are laying eggs like crazy but most of the tadpoles die within the first couple of weeks. The rest make it to be about a month old... they all look healthy... but then they begin to swim erratically... float upside down... spin in spirals. 

What could be going wrong?


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

What supplements/frequency are you using with the adults?

How are you holding the eggs?


----------



## jjkolodz (Aug 9, 2009)

The adults are getting Rep-Cal Herptivite and Rep-Cal Calcium with VIT.D. a couple times per week.

I pull the eggs from the terrarium once I know they are fertile. I rinse the tray with spring water and put it in a ziploc bag until they hatch (opening it ever few days to add fresh air) then I move the tads to cup of spring water once they hatch. This is the same way I did it with my original clutch... I can't figure out what is different.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

how soon are you feeding the tads after they hatch?


----------



## jjkolodz (Aug 9, 2009)

I add some plant material from my fish tank right away... so their should be some micro in there for them to eat from day one. But I don't start feeding them until they start moving around more often... I think this happens around day 2-3.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Temps....temp range....?


----------



## jjkolodz (Aug 9, 2009)

70-72.... same temperature I raised the first clutch in


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

jjkolodz said:


> 70-72.... same temperature I raised the first clutch in


A little on the low side IMO.....I try for mid to high 70's and a consistant temp.

another variable to consider and this may seem nitpicky or even silly, but I don't know anyone that uses ziplock bags for incubation. Try a $1.50 sterlite or KIS plastic shoebox.

What are the eggs being laid on in the viv and how are you transfering them out?


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Try keeping the water completely clean for a few days before you feed. This means no plant matter or anything else until they are ready to start feeding. I usually waited until they had completely lost their external gills then waited 1 day and started feeding lightly. I'm guessing that something you are doing to the water is what is killing them off.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Philsuma said:


> A little on the low side IMO.....I try for mid to high 70's and a consistant temp.
> 
> another variable to consider and this may seem nitpicky or even silly, but I don't know anyone that uses ziplock bags for incubation. Try a $1.50 sterlite or KIS plastic shoebox.
> 
> What are the eggs being laid on in the viv and how are you transfering them out?


I also thought the same about ziplock bags. I always used sterlite boxes or critter keepers/saran wrap.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

You said you are getting materials from your fish tank to feed them---

Have you used chemicals in your fish tank in the past month or so?

Also, wash plastics thoroughly before the first use to eliminate toxins which remain on the surface after the manufacturing process.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

earthfrog said:


> You said you are getting materials from your fish tank to feed them---Have you used chemicals in your fish tank in the past month or so?


My thoughts exactly. I recommend using as sterile water as you can during the entire tadpole stage. I know that the food and waste matter will foul it up some, this is inevitable. But using aquarium water is similar to using tap water...you are much more likely to introduce something harmful to them.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Arrynia said:


> I recommend using _as sterile water as you can_ during the entire tadpole stage.


I strongly disagree.

There are a lot of people being overly paranoid about water, among other things lately. I would avoid "fish tank" water and plants coming from the established fish tanks and I'm not sure I would use local creek or pond water, but most tap water (after dechlorinating) or grocery store spring water is just fine.

Pennsylvania water is like liquid rock - Lots of minerals and other good "stuff". After letting it sit for 24 hours, it is excellent for tadpole usage. Boil it with Indian Almond leaves and it's just about excellent.

I know a couple people who swear by well water also.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Philsuma said:


> I strongly disagree.
> 
> There are a lot of people being overly paranoid about water, among other things lately. I would avoid "fish tank" water and plants coming from the established fish tanks and I'm not sure I would use local creek or pond water, but most tap water (after dechlorinating) or grocery store spring water is just fine.
> 
> ...


I couldnt agree with this more. I think aged tap water is the best for rearing tads. As for your problem I would try using a better assortment of supplements for the frogs. I also try not to feed or add anything to the tads water for the first 3-5 days. I have noticed less problems and tad deaths this way.
J


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Philsuma said:


> I strongly disagree.
> 
> There are a lot of people being overly paranoid about water, among other things lately. I would avoid "fish tank" water and plants coming from the established fish tanks and I'm not sure I would use local creek or pond water, but most tap water (after dechlorinating) or grocery store spring water is just fine.
> 
> ...


I guess I should rephrase. What I meant by sterile, was 'water that isn't from a fish tank or other source that contains other organisms.'
I agree that spring water and even aged tap water is ideal as it contains mineral content that may be needed. I have used it in the past when I was breeding tincs. For tap water, I used Tetra water conditioner and even blackwater extract.


----------

